# DIY waterfalls, streams and pools..?



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all, Im building a new stack in the new year with a fake rock background ect and I want to put in a waterfall/stream feature. 

The stack is gonna be 5hx4lx2d its split into a 3x4x2 and a 2x4x2> ideally Id like a way of using the same water feature to run through both ie fater fall in top viv stream runs through viv drops into water fall in bottom viv steam runs to pump. Sounds good yes? 

Ive done afew doodles myself just asking people who have done DIY water falls or streams on thier input, or any fresh ideas what so ever welcome!!!

Cheers Matt


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

No one huh? Guess I'll just have to wing it then :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

just have a false bottom under each viv with a drain leading to start of the waterfall in the next viv.Then have a pump in the bottom viv pumping water back to the top again.

whats going in the vivs as alot of time they arent in the inhabitance best interest?


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> just have a false bottom under each viv with a drain leading to start of the waterfall in the next viv.Then have a pump in the bottom viv pumping water back to the top again.
> 
> whats going in the vivs as alot of time they arent in the inhabitance best interest?


Hiya, sorry for the late reply Christmas and all that gets in the way lol.

Would I not just need the false bottom in the bottom viv? The top viv would be water fall > pool > waterfall in bottom viv > pool > stream > pump.

Top is for a beardie, not thinking of Niargara falls of anything just a gentle trickle for cosmetics and thats why no stream in that one, bottom is for ackie, need high humidity so should work a treat. 

My only concern with the stream idea is the substrate falling in causing abit of clogging..

No one else got any tips? 

Matt


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hiya, sorry for the late reply Christmas and all that gets in the way lol.
> 
> Would I not just need the false bottom in the bottom viv? The top viv would be water fall > pool > waterfall in bottom viv > pool > stream > pump.
> 
> ...


The waterfall in the top one will have to have a false bottem as otherwise how will the water get to the lower tank. And there will have to be a reservoir at the bottem of the water fall for the water to go in both tanks.
If it's going through 2 vivs the pump at the bottem will need to be very powerful as it will have to reach 5ft or so up and still have enough pressure to power the water falls.

Sounds very tricky.


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I had another idea incase it all got abit tricky running one pool to the 2nd water fall and that was design the water fall before putting the divider in to seperate the vivs, this way it would be just like one big water fall into a pool at the bottom. Theres still the false bottom in the lower viv and the issue of a powerfull pump but this sorts out the tricky issue of 2 false bottoms yes??


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

think the easiest way would be to have the waterfall top viv to waterfall stream 2nd viv then stream to pool in the last? as it would be tricky to make sure the 2nd viv holds enough water in the pool to call it a pool but then let enough out so that the bottom has a pool and stream?

or maybe i dont know what im talking about ha ha 

you could use egg crate in bottom of top viv with a hole in the corner for the water to flow out into the 2nd viv then same with 3rd? but with the pump in


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Matt_Baitson said:


> Well I had another idea incase it all got abit tricky running one pool to the 2nd water fall and that was design the water fall before putting the divider in to seperate the vivs, this way it would be just like one big water fall into a pool at the bottom. Theres still the false bottom in the lower viv and the issue of a powerfull pump but this sorts out the tricky issue of 2 false bottoms yes??


So the waterfall would run through 2 tanks? It could ork but would be difficult.
And for the issue of the pump, it's likely that a powerfull enough one would have lots of water going through it. And you couldent have a 'trickle' of water for the top tank and more in the bottem one if there conected.


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Lermy said:


> think the easiest way would be to have the waterfall top viv to waterfall stream 2nd viv then stream to pool in the last? as it would be tricky to make sure the 2nd viv holds enough water in the pool to call it a pool but then let enough out so that the bottom has a pool and stream?
> 
> or maybe i dont know what im talking about ha ha
> 
> ...


yea was gonna use egg crates for the false bottom in the bottom viv, was gonna try and avoid the false bottom in top viv if possible and there isnt a 3rd viv lol thank god!!



fardilis said:


> So the waterfall would run through 2 tanks? It could ork but would be difficult.
> And for the issue of the pump, it's likely that a powerfull enough one would have lots of water going through it. And you couldent have a 'trickle' of water for the top tank and more in the bottem one if there conected.


yea if it wasnt so much a gushing fall as a controlled one, say using slate as steps would mean i could control where the flow goes totally.

I could have a steady flow down the back corner of the full stack with a stream in the lower viv channeling the water into a false bottom to the pump, can water preassure be controlled with the pumps?

Only issue with this idea is the hole in the seperator, making it water tight so the MDF doesnt get nakered, varnish it to hell I guess lol. Also making sure its big enough for the water feature but so my ackie couldnt get into the beardies section cos he does love to climb


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

if you dont have a false floor in the top viv the substrate will get wet wont it? if you have the floor raised then the water can collect underneath it then flow into the viv below even if its just the corner you want the water to be like a little squared off section thats water tight


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

my original plan was to have water fall to pond in top viv, flowing directly to water fall in 2nd viv eliminating need for a false bottom but its full of problems, so im opting to do 1 waterfall flowing through both vivs and running into a stream in the bottom viv. All I have to do is make sure the hole I make for the water fall to pass from one viv to the other is small enough so lizards cant squeeze through and waterproof enough not to damage the wood : victory:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

a mesh sealed into place will sort that problem out mate


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Lermy said:


> a mesh sealed into place will sort that problem out mate


And that my man, is why I owe you a pint :notworthy:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

Matt_Baitson said:


> And that my man, is why I owe you a pint :notworthy:


ha ha rum and coke for me cheers, atleast you would be able to make the hole as big or small as you need with no great escapes happening


----------

